# Problem Registering On Macscripter.net



## machover (Mar 17, 2011)

Does anyone know why it is impossible to register on macscripter.net?  I've tried three times over the course of a month. Each time, it says "congratulations," but then I try to log in and it says, wrong password, blah, blah and I have to wait for admin to formally register me - which never happens.  I write to the admin. and never get a response.


Help!


----------



## Roy McCoy (Nov 11, 2011)

I couldn't log in with my old password either (November 2011), and the new ones they sent me didn't work either. An email to the administrator, ray@macscripter.net, resulted in my immediately getting reconnected, however, so I suggest you try again if you still want to access the MacScripter forums.


----------

